# 6 1/2 Transmission Line



## service_guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi All.
This is what I have been playing with for the last week.
Box is from this set of plans, 
http://www.parts-express.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=db61TL
but the drivers are from a pair of StudioLab bookshelf speakers I had kicking around.

My wife with the golden ears (whom I trust ) tells me that "I can listen to those" which coming from her is high praise indeed.
Quite good bass extension for a 6 1/2 inch driver, and I am still playing with the amount of stuffing.
When I got the StudioLab's not long ago, the fellow told me that he just had new surrounds put on the woofers (and they do look new, and the driverss are tight) so some break-in is needed, as they do sound like they are limited in dynamics currently.
The big thing I noticed right away is, true to the transmission line design they are not very sensitive, good thing I just got a PS Audio HCA 2, lot's of power.
I will post again after I have put more time on them.
The Rockford sub in the second picture is resting while I play with my "mouse traps" as my son-in-law named them (seeing the box not complete, they do look like a maze).

Dave


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice. Have you tried them yet with the sub to see how they blend in?


----------



## service_guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Mike.
Thanks.
Not yet, but I may try it.
The Mouse Traps have pretty good bass so far, I am going to put 50 or so hours on them before I make any changes.
The only change so far was to take quite a bit of the stuffing out of the line, I went a little overboard when I first built them, now they are a little more open sounding.
I will update after I put more time on them, and if I am happy, I will get them Gelcote'd black.

Dave.

P.S. I did too good of a job with the Rockford sub for the HT, it intrudes on my listening to Mouse Traps! and that room is across the house from my audio only room.:neener:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

And that's a good thing! :bigsmile: Glad that your sub worked out for you. :T


----------

